# Netzteilsuche? Wichtige Fragen vorab geklärt.



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

*Da man hier oft keine/sehr wenig Informationen über das System des TEs bekommt was zur Unübersichtlichkeit führt, habe ich mich ran gemacht und paar Fragen zusammengestellt, die bei der Beratung helfen. Außerdem erkläre ich hier paar Mythen und Standardfragen. *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beantwortende Fragen
​
1.) Welche Hardware soll betrieben werden?

2.) Wie viel Geld steht zur Verfügung ?

3.) Existiert noch ein altes Netzteil und falls ja, welches genau? Bitte die vollständige Bezeichnung, Alter und Länge der Nutzung (wie lange im Betrieb) angeben oder am Besten gleich ein Foto des Netzteilaufklebers hier posten. Ein Handyfoto reicht vollkommen.

4.) Wie leise soll das Netzteil sein ?
a.) lautlos (passiv):  Idle + Last oder nur Idle
b.) sehr leise: Idle + Last oder nur Idle
c.) es kann im Idle und auch  unter Last hörbar bis deutlich
d.) mir egal

5.) Besondere Wünsche
a.) Wird Kabelmanagement (abnehmbare Kabelstränge zur besseren Ordnung im Gehäuse) benötigt?
b.) Wird Wert auf eine (sehr) hohe Effizienz gelegt? Effizienz (Erklärung)
c.) Gibt es sonstige Punkte, die beachtet werden sollten: Besondere Art/Anzahl von benötigten Anschlüssen, Kabellängen für sehr große Gehäuse, gesleevte Kabel, usw.?

6.) Welches Format soll das Netzteil haben? (ATX, SFX...)




Hier die Antworten für oft gestellte Fragen/Behauptungen.

"Wieso sollte man so viel Geld für einen guten Saftspender bezahlen?" 


Spoiler



Das Netzteil ist das wichtigste Teil in einem PC, es liefert den nötigen Saft - Strom. Billige Netzteile haben oft sehr wenige bis gar keine Schutzschaltungen und könnten z.B bei einem Kurzschluss nicht abschalten, anfangen zu brennen und weitere PC Teile (Grafikkarte, HDD...) mit sich in den Tod reißen was natürlich sehr schade wäre.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Netzteile von be quiet!/Enermax/Corsair kann man doch immer kaufen oder?" 


Spoiler



Nein, kann man nicht. Denn keine Firma ist fehlerfrei. Auch wenn einem ein Hersteller als schlecht erscheint, weil er kein Marketing hat / man schlechtes drüber gehört hat, muss der Hersteller nicht  schlecht sein. Das sieht man sehr gut an LC-Power. Viele kennen LC-Power  als Chinaböller jedoch ist die neue Serie (Gold Serie) sehr brauchbar.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Worauf muss ich bei einen Netzteil achten?" Das kann man nicht so pauschal sagen, denn es hängt viel von der Leistungsklasse ab.


Spoiler



Was aber wichtig ist: MultiRail (mehrere 12V Schienen, sinnvoll ab 400W)
Der Saftspender sollte nicht überdiminsioniert sein.
Alle Schutzschaltungen.
Gute Effizienz.
Am besten man fragt hier im Forum nach.



Netzteil bringt keine fps, deswegen nehme ich ein billiges.


Spoiler



So denken (leider) viele. Denn ich spar die 20€ am Netzteil und kaufe mir eine etwas bessere Karte anstatt mehr in das Netzteil zu investieren dann hab ich mehr fps als mit einen teureren Netzteil. Was ist aber wenn mal ein Kurzschluss entsteht ? Ein gutes Netzteil wird abschalten und die Komponenten retten. Ein schlechtes wird einfach weiter laufen und die Grafikkarte usw. mit in den Tod reißen. Dann hat man eben 0 fps und keine Grafikkarte, Mainboard oder ähnliches.




"Auf der Verpackung meiner Grafikkarte steht, min. 500W (600,700 usw.). Ist also das Netzteil nicht zu klein?"


Spoiler



Die Angaben auf der Verpackung sind immer sehr sehr großzügig bemessen da der Hersteller davon ausgehen muss, dass der Kunde das billigste Chinanetzteil auf dem Markt kauft das die Leistung die draufsteht gar nicht bringt. Um sicher zu gehen werden daher Leistungswerte angegeben, die bei einem Netzteil von guter Qualität bei Weitem nicht notwendig sind.
Außerdem weiß der Hersteller der Karte ja nicht, welches Restsystem verwendet wird und muss zur Sicherheit von einer sehr gefräßigen CPU und 10 Laufwerken ausgehen, das treibt die Empfehlungen zusätzlich hoch



 "Wieso soll ich das NT tauschen? Klar es ist schon 5 Jahre alt aber sollte doch genügend Strom liefern."


Spoiler



Ein Netzteil ist nunmal kein Käse oder Wein, es wird mit dem Alter nicht besser. Die Kondensatoren (Elkos) altern und können auslaufen, was richtig schlimm sein könnte. Durch die alten Elkos liefert das NT den Strom nicht richtig - die Ripple Noise Werte sind oberhalb der ATX Werten. Die Festplatten sind sehr empfindlich bei Ripple Noises und können durch "unsauberen" Strom sterben oder schneller altern das trifft aber auch auf den Rest der Hardware genauso zu. Hierzu passt auch das Wort Spannung, alte Netzteile können die Hardware nicht mit stabilen und ATX Konformen Spannungen am Leben erhalten, es kann sein dass die 3,3 und 5V auf 3,7V und 6V gehen, die 12V Schiene fällt auf 11V fällt. Dies ist extrem ungesund für das Netzteil und andere Komponenten.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich kaufe mir jetzt ein größeres Netzteil, damit ich später aufrüsten kann." 


Spoiler



Jetzt ein größeres Netzteil für die Zukunft zu kaufen ist nur dann  sinnvoll, wenn man in naher Zukunft auf ein SLI/Crossfire-System aufrüsten möchte das entsprechend mehr Strom benötigt. In allen anderen  Fällen sollte das Netzteil so gewählt werden, dass es unter  (Spiele-)Last im optimalen Auslastungsbereich (ca. 50-80%) arbeitet und  im WorstCase (Prime95+Furmark) nicht überlastet wird - so erreicht man  die maximale Effizienz. Größere Netzteile zu kaufen für kommende Hardware ist, so lange man in der gleichen Klasse bleibt (Einsteiger,  Mittelklasse oder High-End), auch nicht sinnvoll da sich der Stromhunger hier über die Jahre kaum ändert und tendentiell mit Ausnahme des High-Ends sogar nach unten geht.




*Falls noch mehr Fragen übrig bleiben haben diese User einen besonderen Durchblick:*

_chiller_
poiu
Threshold
Stefan Payne
eXquisite
Philipus II


*Weitere interessante Themen:*
Single Rail vs. Multi Rail. Was ist das ? Vorteile und Nachteile ...
Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen
Netzteilliste- Übersicht 2011-2014


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Thema ist nun (fast) oder gar vollständig. 

Ich wollte mich bei Incredible Alk für seine tolle Hilfe, Verbesserung von Grammatikfehlern und super Vorschläge bedanken .

Ebenso bedanke ich mich bei beren  für die Zeit die er sich für das Thema  genommen hat.

Vielen Dank auch an Threshold , wegen seinen Vorchlägen.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2014)

Ich würde sagen, "Wie laut darf es sein?"
Ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Idee 
 Die Frage nach Alt-Netzteil noch an den Anfang und schreiben "Genaue Modellbezeichnung oder Foto vom Aufkleber"


----------



## poiu (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*



> 2. Hast du noch ein altes NT? ( könnte event. noch gut sein)



Sticker vom NT aufkleber postenm handy foto genügt

Titel : Bevor ihr eine Frage stellt unbedingt lesen vorher lesen!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Danke fürs Feedback ^^

Die Frage wegen den alten NT worde geändert 

Den Titel werden ich morgen am PC ändern


----------



## Goyoma (21. Juli 2014)

Finde ich gut 

Die Fragen kann man leicht und oft einsetzen, gute Arbeit Specki


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*

Gute Idee Spec


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Juli 2014)

Wie ein Blumenbeet 
Viel Unkraut aber selten dann ne schöne Blüte 

Anpinnen muss doch nen Mod machen, frag mal Ion oder beren, vielleicht auch Alki, der ist länger dabei, per PM, ob sie sich das nicht mal anschauen wollen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank ^^… werde bald beren oder Alki anschreiben damit das angepinnt wird 

Edit: tsd 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke ^^


----------



## _chiller_ (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*



> Was aber wichtig ist: MultiRail ( mehrere 12V Schienen)


Nicht immer, ich würde in der Klasse bis 400 Watt sogar Single-Rail bevorzugen wenn das Netzteil gut abgesichert ist. Ansonsten hab ich aber erstmal nichts zu meckern


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Ok wir gleich verändert 

Morgen folgen die Links zur SingleFail vs MultiRail Diskussion, eX's NT Liste, und zu den Netzteilexperten (nicht mir )


----------



## Captn (21. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht könnte man noch mit aufführen, was das Verwenden alter Konnektoren betrifft bzw. das Verwenden der Nicht-Originalkabel bei NT's mit CM im allgemeinem. Ansonsten ist der Thread mal gar keine so schlechte Idee.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. Juli 2014)

Danke Captain werde ich auch noch machen 

Hoffe es stört die Mods nicht dass wir hier schreiben.


----------



## eXquisite (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*



> Nicht immer, ich würde in der Klasse bis 400 Watt sogar Single-Rail bevorzugen wenn das Netzteil gut abgesichert ist. Ansonsten hab ich aber erstmal nichts zu meckern



Genau, weil da gibt es sehr gute Singelrail Geräte wie das HX.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Ich habe es geändert 

Was soll ich nich dazu schreiben ?

Ich habe es nicht ganz fertig veröffentlicht damit mN zumindest die Fragen hat.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*

Wenn ich mir dir Kritik erlauben darf: Die Fragen sind in der jetzigen Form stellenweise ziemlich bescheiden. Gründe:


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 1. Was für Hardware soll damit betrieben werden?
> 2. Hast du noch ein altes NT? (Genaue Bezeichnung, Alter, Bild)
> 3. Wie viel kannst du für den Saftspender ausgeben ?
> 4. Welches Format soll das NT haben ? ATX, SFX...
> ...


 1.) Die wichtigste Frage und sicherlich angebracht, aber wenn schon müsste man korrekt fragen "_Welche _Hardware soll betrieben werden?" 
2.) Würde ich ganz konkret machen da man hier Leute immer "zwingen" muss auch Informationen zu liefern. Vorschlag: "Existiert noch ein altes Netzteil und falls ja, welches genau? Bitte die vollständige Bezeichnung angeben oder am Besten gleich ein Foto des Netzteilaufklebners hier posten!"
3.) "Wie hoch ist das Budget?" ist natürlich wichtig, würde ich aber eher an 2. statt an 3. Stelle fragen.
4.) Frage nach Formaten ist in Ordnung, würde ich aber unter dem letzten Punkt "Sonstiges" zusammenfassen, einfach weil >99% höchstwahrscheinlich ein ATX haben wollen. Bei den Beispielen kann man auch entsprechende erklärende (Wiki?) Artikel verlinken. Kaum jemand der Auf der Suche nach einem NT bei uns ist weiß auswendig was SFX ist.
5.) Das ist eine Frage die völlig sinnfrei ist in der Form. Kein User wird hier mit "Nein" antworten und wenn er "Ja" sagt biste genauso weit wie vorher. Besser nach dem Anwendungsgebiet fragen: "Muss der PC sehr leise oder gar unhörbar sein oder darfs gerade unter Last auch mal etwas rauschen?"
6.) Den Punkt würde ich aufteilen da hier wichtige Punkte kommen sollten, also
a.) "Wird Kabelmanagement (abnehmbare Kabelstränge zur besseren Ordnung im Gehäuse) benötigt?"
b.) "Wird Wert auf eine (sehr) hohe Effizienz gelegt?" Hier evtl unten vorrechnen warum es Unsinn ist, 50€ mehr für Platin statt Gold auszugeben...
c.) "Gibt es sonstige Punkte die beachtet werden sollten: Besondere Art/Anzahl von benötigten Anschlüssen, Kabellängen für sehr große Gehäuse, Gesleevte Kabel, usw. ?" (kann ebenfalls unten eläutert werden)


Dass insgesamt natürlich noch einiges an Layoutverbesserungen, Korrekturlesen von Rechtschreibung und Grammatik usw. getan werden muss bevor das Ding aussieht wie ein Sticky ist denke ich offensichtlich.

Ich hoffe mal das hilft dir etwas weiter bei deinem Ansatz hier. Grundsätzlich ists ne prima Idee, wenn wir sowas machen sollte es aber von vorneherein gut durchdacht sein.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Dankeeeeee Alk .  Grammatik - sorry wohne in DE nur 3 Jahre  vorher Polen also 'Tschuldigung.

Ich werde es morgen noch deutlich verbessern auch die Form und so  weil es mit der App recht bescheiden geht. 

Danke für deine Kritik  ist mir wichtiger als dein Lob.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Grammatik - sorry wohne in DE nur 3 Jahre


 Das kann sicher ein netter User für dich übernehmen wenns soweit ist. 

Ok, dass man das Ding aufm Handy nicht grade hübsch machen kann kann ich sogar als nicht-smartphone-Besitzer nachvollziehen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Ist ja nicht meine schuld wenn keiner drüber meckert ^^…

Jetzt sind die Frage durcheinander da ich jetzt die Reihenfolge verändern will und die Vorschläge von Alk ergänzen will.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fragen für Netzteilempfehlung.*

Super Idee, gefällt mir


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

/push 

Viel worde verbessert und ergänzt. Falls jemand Fehler findet/ noch was wichtiges zu sagen hat (). Schreiben


----------



## ACDSee (22. Juli 2014)

Gute Idee, das Thema Netzteil mal zusammenfassend zu betrachten und einen Rahmen vorzugeben. 

Einen Fehler hab ich noch: "Standard" bitte immer mit "d".


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank Acd  war ein Tippfehler.


----------



## xHaru (23. Juli 2014)

Ich bin froh, dass ich das FAQ auch komplett beantworten konnte, da bei mir aufm Handy die Spoiler nicht ausklappbar sind ^^

Guter Beitrag, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Die Spoiler sind dazu da, alles übersichtlicher zu gestallten.
Bei Spoilern muss du es im Browser öffen  linkes Touchdings bei Handy - im Browser öffnen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Threads dieser Art haben wir schon in anderen Unterforen. Kannst ja ein bisschen spicken gehen.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...onen-zur-kaufberatung-pc-zusammenstellen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...as-thema-ssd-inkl-kaufberatung-im-thread.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...formationen-zur-kaufberatung-monitorwahl.html


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Wird schon noch. 
Wenn der Thread am Ende den Ansprüchen entsprechen und es nur noch an der Rechtschreibung und Grammatik hängen sollte, kann ichs gerne korrigieren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Hab ich ja auch ^^ .

Wenn was fehlt bitte schreiben ^^

Werde später noch paar Bilder hinzufügen.

Beren das wäre genial.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

Cool, du hast es sogar noch editiert 

Ich finde die Fragen und Tipps nach wie vor eine gute Idee.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



> Ich finde die Fragen und Tipps nach wie vor eine gute Idee.


Sehe ich genau so. Gerade als Laie schadet so was sicher nicht. Erklärungen zu den Schutzfunktionen eines NTs (siehe spoiler), der 80+ Zertifizierung, Single & Multirail und dem Aufbau wären ein paar Beispiele.



Spoiler



Quelle: cougar-world.com: COUGAR GX v3
Ob das alles stimmt müssen die Experten hier sagen. 


 *UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)*
                Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter  einen  gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil  automatisch  ab.
 *OVP (Überspannungsschutz)*
               Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über   einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil   automatisch ab.
 *SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)*
               Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung   eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen   Systemkomponenten.
 *OPP (Überlastschutz)*
               Wenn das System “überdimensioniert“ ist, also mehr   Leistung vom Netzteil beansprucht wird als es leisten kann, wird diese   Sicherung ausgelöst.
 *OCP (Überstromschutz)*
               Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als  angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.
*OTP (Überhitzungsschutz)*
           Wenn die Temperatur zu hoch ist, schaltet das Netzteil  automatisch ab.



Optisch kann man das ganze auch noch besser gestalten. Zum Beispiel mit einem Banner am Threadanfang, oder einer anderen Formatierung 

Zum Inhalt:

Netzteile von be quiet!/Enermax/Corsair kann man doch immer kaufen oder ?" 

Spoiler:  
  Nein,  kann man nicht, denn jede Firma baut Mist. Z.B BQ! hat die schrecklich  Power Zone Serie im Angebot. Also nie nach Hersteller gehen sondern nach  Ausstatung oder am besten hier fragen.


Ich würde das ganze etwa allgemeiner formulieren und das Beispiel mit BQ raus lassen. -> _Nein,  kann man nicht, denn keine Firma ist fehlerfrei. Also nie nach Hersteller gehen sondern nach Ausstattung oder am besten hier fragen._


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Netzteile von be quiet!/Enermax/Corsair kann man doch immer kaufen oder ?"
> 
> Spoiler:
> Nein,  kann man nicht, denn jede Firma baut Mist. Z.B BQ! hat die schrecklich  Power Zone Serie im Angebot. Also nie nach Hersteller gehen sondern nach  Ausstatung oder am besten hier fragen.



Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt! Gut das du das ansprichst, ich sehe auch sehr oft, dass Leute denken das diese Marken immer gut sind, aber die jenigen dann nicht wissen, dass nur bestimmte Modelle/Modellreihen zu gebrauchen sind.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Juli 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich würde das ganze etwa allgemeiner formulieren und das Beispiel mit BQ raus lassen. -> Nein,  kann man nicht, denn keine Firma ist fehlerfrei. Also nie nach Hersteller gehen sondern nach Ausstattung oder am besten hier fragen.



Ich würde nicht Ausstattung schreiben, denn das ist genauso falsch. 
Ich würde schreiben, dass es aktuell nur wenig empfehlenswerte Netzteile gibt und man sich auf jedenfall ein passendes empfehlen lassen soll. 
Denn nach Ausstattung wird sonst wohl wie bisher schon häufig das BQ L8 CM gekauft da gute Ausstattung obwohl es schlecht ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Wird gleich geändert . Ich schreibe lieber Technik 

Außerdem, danke für die Tipps 

Wegen Sigle Fail und Multi Rail -- habe doch Stefan's Threas verlinkt.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Setz in die Liste "Falls noch mehr Fragen übrig bleiben:" mich mal ein wenig weiter runter, so viel weiß ich nun auch nicht.
Und knack Philip da mal mit rein.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Welchen Philip  ? 

Ich habe das nicht nachdem Wissensstand gemacht sondern so aus dem Bauch heraus.
Werde es bald ändern.


----------



## beren2707 (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Er meint *Philipus II*.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Hmmm. Noch nie gesehen.

Danke 

Werde die Liste am PC ändern.


----------



## _chiller_ (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Philip testet Netzteile für Computerbase und neuerdings auch PCGH, den solltest du im Optimalfall schon einmal gesehen haben


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Ok die Liste worde verändert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Der Titel ist nicht so prickelnd.
 Wie wäre es zb. mit : " Hilfe zur Netzteilsuche ", " Netzteil! Fragenkatalog ! ","  Netzteil Beratungshilfe " oder " Netzteilsuche? Wichtige Fragen vorab geklärt ". Nur mal als Beispiel


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Den Satz müsstest du noch mal umformulieren.



> "Netzteile von be quiet!/Enermax/Corsair kann man doch immer kaufen oder ?"
> 
> Nein, kann man nicht, denn keine Firma ist fehlerfrei. Also nie nach Hersteller gehen sondern nach Technik oder am besten hier fragen.



Versuch mal einzubauen dass der Hersteller insgesamt nicht immer gut ist sondern es immer nur um bestimmte Modelle geht.
Man kann auch nur eine Modelle Reihe empfehlen obwohl der Hersteller sonst eher magere Kost bietet. Das Beste Bespiel ist LC Power mit der Gold Serie in 400, 500 und 600 Watt.


----------



## Holdie (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*

Wäre es denn nicht auch Sinnvoll für Standardsysteme eine Kaufempfehlung mit anzugeben?
z.B.

bis 300W -> BeQuiet XXX oder Corsair oder XYZ
bis 350W -> BeQuiet XXX oder Corsair oder XYZ
usw.

Das aufgeteilt nach SingelGPU und MultiGPU Systemen.

So hat man direkt eine Übersicht der brauchbaren Netzteile.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



> So hat man direkt eine Übersicht der brauchbaren Netzteile.





Schau in meine Signatur.


----------



## Holdie (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Schau in meine Signatur.


 
Is ja Ok, ich kannte Thread nicht. 

Dann fehlt lediglich der Link dahin.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



> Interessante Themen:
> Single Rail vs. Multi Rail. Was ist das ? Voteile und Nachteile ...
> Allgemeiner Diskussionsthread zu Netzteilen
> Netzteilliste- Übersicht 2011-2014
> ...


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Danke Thres  werde es gleoch verbessern  aber erst grillen.

Danke auch dir eX haben dank deinen Quote einen Fehler gefunden.


----------



## Threshold (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Danke Thres  werde es gleoch verbessern  aber erst grillen.


 
Dann grill mal. 
Ich würde deine Fragen aber ganz anders stellen und andere Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## eXquisite (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Gucken - bevor man ein NT Thread erstellt*



> Danke Thres  werde es gleoch verbessern  aber erst grillen.



Bring mir was mit


----------



## xHaru (24. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die Spoiler sind dazu da, alles übersichtlicher zu gestallten.
> Bei Spoilern muss du es im Browser öffen  linkes Touchdings bei Handy - im Browser öffnen.



Okay ^^ Naja danke, ich wusste aber schon, wie man das öffnet. Ist bei meinem Nexus aber unten rechts xD 

Die Fragen hab ich trotzdem alle richtig beantworten können. Wo bleibt mein Keks?  ^^

Ich fände es gut, wenn PCGH das mal via Facebook posten würden, damit mehr Leute es sehen und zur Vernunft kommen.. Es muss ja kein allzu teures NT sein.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Juli 2014)

Der Vorschlag von Thres worde ergänzt 

@Haru Hier hast du . Wegen Facebook: Da müsste du PCGH anschreiben z.B PCGH_Markus oder Raff  oder halt ein Email an die schicken. Ich glaube aber das ist nicht gut genung, wäre aber toll 

@Topic bald kommt noch ein Text zu "Ein Netzteil bringt keine fps".


----------



## xHaru (28. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> bald kommt noch ein Text zu "Ein Netzteil bringt keine fps".



Nice! Ich freu mich schon drauf  Das sollte dann aber wirklich mal veröffentlicht werden, damit es auch sehr viele Leute sehen!


----------



## azzih (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilsuche? Wichtige Fragen vorab geklärt.*

Thread find ich ne gute Idee. Paar Fragen sind aber unnötig, beispielsweise ist die Effizienz moderner guter Netzteile sowieso hoch (80+Gold), wer geht da schon freiwillig darunter? 

Ansonsten würd ich mir hier wünschen das mehr Gebrauch von der Suchfunktion gemacht wird. Egal in welchem Forenbereich, immer die gleichen Fragen die zigmal am Tag gestellt werden. Statt mal die Sufu zu bemühen und sich selbst vorab zu informieren ob andere nicht das gleiche schon gefragt haben, wird lieber das Forum mit schon tausend mal gestellten Fragen zugemüllt. Würd mir hier eher wünschen das Mods solche Threads schließen und auf bereits Vorhandenes verweisen.


----------



## xHaru (28. Juli 2014)

azzih schrieb:


> Thread find ich ne gute Idee. Paar Fragen sind aber unnötig, beispielsweise ist die Effizienz moderner guter Netzteile sowieso hoch (80+Gold), wer geht da schon freiwillig darunter?
> 
> Ansonsten würd ich mir hier wünschen das mehr Gebrauch von der Suchfunktion gemacht wird. Egal in welchem Forenbereich, immer die gleichen Fragen die zigmal am Tag gestellt werden. Statt mal die Sufu zu bemühen und sich selbst vorab zu informieren ob andere nicht das gleiche schon gefragt haben, wird lieber das Forum mit schon tausend mal gestellten Fragen zugemüllt. Würd mir hier eher wünschen das Mods solche Threads schließen und auf bereits Vorhandenes verweisen.



Nicht jeder hat das gleiche System. Denk da bitte dran.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (28. Juli 2014)

Effizienz ist schon wichtig. Denn -- wenn der PC nur wenige Stunden läuft kann man etwas Geld sparen und z.B Bronze oder Silber anstatt von Gold. Wenn der PC aber jedentag sehr lange läuft lohnt sich der Aufpreis zur besserer Effizienz.


----------



## Threshold (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilsuche? Wichtige Fragen vorab geklärt.*

Unten rum ist eine bessere Effizienz nicht verkehrt denn die meiste Zeit läuft der Rechner nun mal im Idle und dort verschenkt man dann Geld weil gerade im Bereich von weniger als 10% Last sind 80+ only oder Bronze Netzteile nicht so gut wie Gold Netzteile oder besser.

Ich persönlich warte ja auf den 90+ Standard.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. November 2014)

Ein kleiner /push von mir. Viele Leertasten wurden gelöscht, paar Sachen ergänzt und verbessert da auch mein Wissen größer geworden ist.

Wäre toll wenn es jemand anpinnen könnte


----------

